# Do your cats gallop around like horses?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

My 2 cats gallop around like horses chasing each other back and forth, it's like they are playing tag. It's the FUNNIEST thing. It's so loud though, it sounds like horses galloping through the house.

I've never seen this before with other cats because my family's cats were old and they never ran around, they were always lazy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mine do, often. According to my downstairs neighbors it sounds more like elephants than horses. I can only be grateful they are incredibly patient and nice people.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My two do run very fast around the house. One usually is chasing the other and not sure she likes it. She will run around herself at times. It is very loud!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeti travels the same distance vertically as horizontally... and half of that is sideways


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

It's so funny, it doesn't look like normal running, it's literally galloping. I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

tghsmith said:


> yeti travels the same distance vertically as horizontally... and half of that is sideways


Like this? LOL


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG!! ROFL!! Yes! Mine get the evening Zoomies when I get home from work and they definitely sound like a stampede with all of their antics!
Also compared to the NASCAR races!!


----------



## xResuRRectionZ (Dec 10, 2013)

My cat runs often around the tables like a horse. She does it mostly during the night.
It´s funny to see it


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

our other cats would race around like ponys,, yeti is more along the lines of a clydesdale..


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

The video is just too funny, I play and replay. ET doesn't do that but when he is startled, he hopped over 1ft high like a rabbit.


----------



## vonPruescnek (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine run, run, run fight, fight, fight & then snuggle when they calm down.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine chase each other around all the time! This is especially true when I've re-arranged the furniture because I'm cleaning, they find they 'new' layout fun and exciting. Combined with a slippery floor from mopping, both of my cats treat it like a playground, Newton, in particular. He employs guerrila-style hit and run tactics attacking the mop head. And he absolutely loves sliding around the floor, his favourite manoeuvre being the front half of his body coming to a screeching halt, while his back half is still skidding along the floor, kind of like when a rally car locks the front tires, while the rear is still drifting.

While this slows down my cleaning, it's absolutely worth seeing the cats have so much fun. Plus, they get a nice workout, and pretty much guarantees no evening zoomies at the end of that day.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

I only have one cat, but she does like to run around like that as well. She loves playing like that with us and often initiates chasing games with us.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Scout doesn't run very often. When he does, it's more of a leisurely stroll. Monkey, on the other hand, sounds like a herd of elephants when he's running around upstairs!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Honestly the girls' favorite time to gallop full speed is immediately out of the litter box.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 14, 2014)

Galloping, but to fight one another. lol I wish I could find it funny. 
I need to start finding it funny.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Twice a day. I call it their Olympics.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

My cats often run with that sort of galloping quality when they're feeling playful.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I love it when cats are like this. It seriously gives me the giggles!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

they are doing it right now....its 11:34PM...i am going to kill them.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> they are doing it right now....its 11:34PM...i am going to kill them.


LOL!! No you aren't!! They're to cute!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

hahahaha its funny to see marshall so active...but geesh....its too late...


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Our oldest cat no longer goes in the box, so after she drops a couple of dingleberries she runs away from it like there's no tomorrow. (We call it the "drop and run"). She's 16 y/o, so it's the only time we see her run. 

Our two boys not only romp through the house, they jump up in the air together when they are playing. It's all quite entertaining.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Jasper does, just this morning he was fetching his mouse up and down the stairs making way too much noise. Him and Coco usually run and chase around the house when I come home too. He also runs around the house dashing around and playing hide and seek chirping just before bed. Often I see him as a streak running by a doorway.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahahaha mine do this purr chirp thing.....it sounds sooOooo flippin cute . Mine also jump in the air...gizmo jumps with wand toys. Last night. Marshall started to run then stopped short, jump high in the air, then continued to run hahahaha I couldn't stop chuckling at that. Have no idea what made him jump


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Auroraei said:


> My 2 cats gallop around like horses chasing each other back and forth, it's like they are playing tag. It's the FUNNIEST thing.* It's so loud though, it sounds like horses galloping through the house*.
> 
> I've never seen this before with other cats because my family's cats were old and they never ran around, they were always lazy.


Yep, my two youngest LOVE to chase each other and play chase or tag or whatever. 
As long as they are making noise everything is fine. It's the quiet times that I worry about! lol 
They tend to fight quietly (weird, I know) but then it will escalate and I'll hear someone yelp and then I have to try and break it up. OR they will be quiet and one will be watching the other doing something they KNOW they aren't suppose to be doing! lol lil buggers!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh yep, they sure do. When we let Beep out of her room, she sounds like a horse that was just let out of it's pen at a horse race. And she is only 8 pounds.


----------

